# Tarmac by fifteen52 - 18x8.5 Pre-Order Thread



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

As a follow up to our popular RML Snowflake series, we've again taken a look to the past for inspiration.

We've always been huge fans of the motorsport 5-spoke wheel designs seen throughout the '80 and '90s, and with *the new Tarmac* we've put our own twist on that familiar theme. If you're looking for dish, lip, bling or anything even remotely trendy, well, this isn't the wheel for you. *Flat, flat, flat with a deep drop center is what the Tarmac is all about.*










Production center cap will match wheel color with customer vinyl inserts available as well.

MSRP is $299.52/wheel, but for this pre-order we are offering a *15% discount ($254.92/wheel).*

To qualify, orders must include a *50% fully refundable deposit ($509.84).*

We expect the first samples to arrive by second week of April, and the *final production shipment is due by the end of June.*

*Please read the following FAQ carefully before asking questions* 

*Q: What PCD/offsets will you offer?* A: We're offering 5x100 ET35 and 5x112 ET35 and ET45 (we're also bringing in a few sets of "blanks" so feel free to contact us with other PCD requests).

*Q: What colors will you offer?* A: Choices are Brilliant Silver, Gloss White, and Gloss Black (other finishes available at additional expense).

*Q: How much do these wheels weigh?* A: Until we get a sample to weigh we can't say for sure, but our estimate is for the mid-20s. 

*Q: Are these wheels cast or forged?* A: This offer is for a cast wheel (forged is available). Our factory employs a low-pressure casting technique that provides for a strong, dense and lighter result.

*Q: Are wheel lugs included?* A: The Tarmac is designed to use your stock ball-seat lugs and thus does not come with hardware.

*Q: Is shipping included in the price?* A: No, shipping is additional and will be quoted upon ordering.

*Q: Do these wheels need centering rings?* A: Unless custom-ordered, the Tarmac is drilled for a 57.1 center bore and will not require centering rings (B8 A4 apps require custom order).

*Q: Do you guarantee your ETA?* A: No. Delays are certainly possible. We will do our best to keep everyone updated via this thread. Refunds are available at any point up to when the wheels arrive in California.

*Q: Do you have pictures of these wheels mounted on a car?* A: No. Until we receive our samples, we will not be able to provide actual pictures of the wheel.

*Q: Will these clear big brakes* A: You'll need to give us specific measurements before we can say for sure, but these wheels were designed for maximum brake clearance. We'd be surprised to learn there are any set-ups our wheels will not accommodate.

*Q: Can I pay my deposit by Paypal?* A: Yes, below you will find Paypal order links. Credit card users should call us at the store with payment info.










To pre-order 5x100 ET35 in *Brilliant Silver* click *here*










To pre-order 5x100 ET35 in *Gloss Black* click *here*










To pre-order 5x100 ET35 in *Gloss White* click *here*

Disclaimers: You are pre-ordering product that does not yet exist and therefore cannot be shipped upon order. Credit card users acknowledge that fifteen52 is charging them for product to be shipped at a later date. Orders cancelled after product arrives at fifteen52 are subject to potential 20% restocking fee.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

We believe attention to detail makes for a complete design:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Beautiful!


----------



## AbuNigel (Jul 11, 2009)

SMG8vT said:


> Beautiful!


my thoughts exactly :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## [email protected]n52 (Feb 6, 2007)

Thanks, folks 

FTR, custom colors are only an extra $50/wheel. Also, we're willing to offer a deep hook-up to anyone with a clean, very low "Mk2" NB - hatch or convertible.

We'd love to see a white NB on gloss red Tarmacs 

Or maybe something like this:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

How deep? Here's my bucket:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

SMG8vT said:


> How deep? Here's my bucket:


We're looking for a Mk2 NB, but we'll definitely work with you on price :beer:

Here's the first raw sample pic of the 18x8.5:


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nice, no problem I have enough wheels on the go as-is. The facelifted NB's are more like MK1.5's, like the MK3.5 Cabby.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Production center cap will match wheel color with customer vinyl inserts available as well.


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

mk2 is 98 thru 2011

mk3 is 2012 up

mk1 started in the late 30s and ran into the 2000s duh :laugh:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Turbo_S said:


> mk2 is 98 thru 2011
> 
> mk3 is 2012 up
> 
> mk1 started in the late 30s and ran into the 2000s duh :laugh:


Maybe you missed the part where I typed Mk2 NB, as in New Beetle?


----------



## SMG8vT (Oct 8, 2004)

Nah I don't think the aircooled counts. It's a MK0 if anything.


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

ha mk0 i love it!

i was just being a smartass! 

love the wheels, would look great on my turbo S

but i want flakes really really really badly :banghead:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

We'll be adding charcoal to the color options.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get a set of these with your name on it before the preorder sells out.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Convex? Nope. Concave? So last year.

This year, flat is where it's at


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

damn


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These are going to be amazing on NBs


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

hey guys these or flakes for my Turbo S???


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 31, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> These are going to be amazing on NBs


That they are Chris! Very amazing, can't wait...  



Turbo_S said:


> hey guys these or flakes for my Turbo S???


I would say the Tarmac personally on the beetle as I love the photoshop rendering. 

Let us know if you want to get in on the Pre-Order. $200 savings is a nice touch... 

-Matt


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Not a Beetle, but here's a pic of the Tarmacs on an actual car


----------



## Turbo_S (Feb 10, 2011)

thy look bigger than 18. must be the flattness


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Another angle:


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

Emkayfour fitment:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get in on the preorder deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Custom PC is also available


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get your prorders in now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Flat face is the real deal


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And hurry once the wheels arrive the special preorder pricing is over.


----------



## iTech (Dec 29, 2008)

Just placed my deposit.....now hurry up and get the wheels!!! She's rockin steelies and snow tires in 90 degree weather


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 6, 2007)

iTech said:


> Just placed my deposit.....now hurry up and get the wheels!!! She's rockin steelies and snow tires in 90 degree weather


Thanks so much!

Wheels are actually on their way, so won't be long.

I am personally very pleased to know these will be going on a turbo NB :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry they will be here soon


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

These have 20mm spacers at the rear so 18x8.5 et25


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry and get your preorders in before the price goes up


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

And hurry and get your preorder in now because the wheels should be here next week and then the preorder is closed.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Get the preorders in before it is too late


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry get in on the preorder before the wheels arrive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Well the ship has been delayed and now the wheels should arrive around the 17th.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

The special preorder pricing is still going on until the wheels arrive.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

They will be here soon, get in on the preorder to save some money.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Here is another real pic


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Hurry these wheels will be here soon and then the preorder will be over.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)




----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Stop by NGP's booth at Waterfest this weekend and see the sample Tarmac and say hi. Also the wheels will be arriving probably early this coming week, so get those preorders in before the price goes up.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Ship got into port on Fri - should have the wheels unloaded, through customs and at our warehouse by end of next week. So Hurry and get those last minute preorders in.


----------



## [email protected] (Jul 17, 2009)

Container of Tarmacs are finally due at our warehouse as early as tomorrow morning. Looks like today could be the last day for pre-orders and the 15% discount!


----------

